# Cherry shrimp breeding, what do the young look like?



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey all,
I have a 5 gallon planted Beta/Cherry shrimp tank and I just got a steady bredding population (about 8 females) and there always seems to be at least one Cherry shrimp carrying eggs.

Now my question is when the female drops her eggs, what do the eggs look like in the water? The sand substrate in the tank has TONS of small dark "beings" that are a little larger than a grain of sand, swim closely to the substrate and then kind of fall to the ground and stick befre they get back up and swim again.

Are these cherry shrimp babies? Or do I have an invasive species? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Cherry shrimp babies look identical to the parents, only much smaller.

Mike


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

See that little thing in the top right of the photo? Like that. 










Sounds like you have baby RCS. They are pretty tiny, the one in the photo is only about 2 days old.


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

I have baby cherries in there and they're breeding well, however, I seem to have these small black/brown dots that kind of "glide" around the substrate. They're not white like those baby cherries in the pic. So im trying to figure out of they're invasive or not. They dont seem to be harming anything in the tank though.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Could be Planaria, Hydra, Cyclops ...

Search for Hydra and you will get a lot of threads discussing tiny objects traveling along the substrate.


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

I just took a look at pics. of Planaria, Hydra and Cyclops, it looks like none of the above : ( tomorrow is water change day so I will suck some of them up and maybe put a video up, now Im really curiuous.

Oh and BTW, when you mentioned hydra i searched on google images and this is the first thing I came up with:
http://www.pantheon.org/areas/gallery/mythology/europe/greek_people/hydra.gif it freaked me out just a little..


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

beta and cherry shrimps together? i thought the beta would be too aggressive and eat the shrimp since they are known to eat small snails. please share your experiences keeping these 2 species together.


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

My betta is as dumb as a rock and refuses to eat anything that isnt floating at the top of the tank. I have to poke him to turn around and get the floating food...

If he is eating any he really sucks at it, becuase there are alot in there lol


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

It should say "i'm special" on his head.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

lol. what a great pic!


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

bettas usually jump for food, maybe you have a special ed betta or you fed to much lol.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Tsi_User said:


> Now my question is when the female drops her eggs, what do the eggs look like in the water?


The female carries the eggs to term. She doesn't release the eggs until they hatch? Is that what you meant?


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

DBL TAP said:


> The female carries the eggs to term. She doesn't release the eggs until they hatch? Is that what you meant?


Yeah I guess, so this is invasive then  damn

well here's a pic of what their tank looks like, remember that there's a huge special ed VT beta in there, he likes to nap on the vals. 









And here's two crappy videos of the little buggers, sorry if they dont seem like much! Anyone got an idea?


----------



## pealow (Jun 3, 2008)

Those look like seed shrimp....harmless. I've got them in my tank also. I find if I feed less their numbers become less.

Paula


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

seed shrimp? what is that?

i was in a lfs store the other day and i swear i saw a clear/whiteish slug on a rock that was the size of a baby rcs. anyone ever seen that before?


----------

